#  , :    1  2012.

## .

*,* *             1  2012 .*.        . 

*    !*

.     ()  .       .

 ,        ,     .    "     050",  ,     ?

   ,      ,         2012    .


  ,    ()  ,     ,   .         ()!    .

----------


## .

* 1.  * 
*!  2009        (1 , , 9 )  !        25 , ,    .      25 .*           ,     ,     ,  .      6%       .

     15%  !     

1.    ,  4  (  :   216  12.03.12) -   16 , .. 15  .     .

2.        -    -   16 , .. 15  .     .

3.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   232  15.03.12)    15 .       .

4.        - 15 .    .       !     

* 2.   :*
1.    ,  4  (  :   216  12.03.12) -   16 , .. 15  .     

2.        -    -   16 , .. 15  .     .

3.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   232  15.03.12)    15 .       .

4.        - 15 .    .       !     

5.           .  Ė1152016 (  :  -7-3/13@   23.01.12)     20 .     25 . 

6.  .  1 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     05.10.2011 N 124)    2  (.. 30  ). 

7.     .  2 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     05.10.2011 N 124)    2  (.. 30  ).

8.      ,                .         .

* 3.     :*
  !  :Smilie:           25 .
,    ,    ,      ,  ,     .       ! 
     6%       .


* 4.     :*
,     3 : 

1.    ,  4  (  :   216  12.03.12) -   16 , .. 15  .     

2.             ,             ,     -1 (  :   232  15.03.12)    15 .       .

3.        - 15 .    .       !     

* 5.     :*
1.           .  Ė1152016 (  :  -7-3/13@   23.01.12)     20 .     25 . 

     ,      ,               .     !

* 6.     :*
,     5 :

1.   ,  4  (  :   216  12.03.12) -   16 , .. 15  .     

2.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   232  15.03.12)    15 .       .

3.        - 15 .    .       !     

* 7.     :*
1.       . -1151001 (    15.10.09 N 104 (    .    21.04.10 N 36)    20 .    .

2.      ,      ,               .     !

* 8.     :*
,     7 :

1.    ,  4  (  :   216  12.03.12) -   16 , .. 15  .     .

2.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   232  15.03.12)    15 .       .

3.       - 15 .    .       !

----------

!  ,           ?

----------


## .



----------

!
,     ?

----------


## .

.  ,   ,        :Frown:

----------

27  ,   -1    ,  ,         ,     5 .      - .

----------


## .

10 ,    30

----------

,       ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?


 ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Helper-2005

*.*,    !   :yes: 
..       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

*Helper-2005*, , .

----------


## Helper-2005

** , ,  , !   :yes:

----------


## Linuxoid

*.*,       .

----------


## masssovik

!  6 /.   .
         = 4303.  .
        ?
            ?

----------


## Entropia

!
, :
1)  ()+.  31      .  1     .    .  1  2013 ?         .  (  ),   -  ?
2)    (02.02.2012.)             ,        ,  .  / .   -    (   ?),   ?

----------


## .

> = 4303.  .
>         ?


          1      1  ,   .

----------


## .

> ()+.  31      .  1     .    .  1  2013 ?         .  (  ),   -  ?


            .   ,   ?  ,      2013 





> (02.02.2012.)             ,        ,  .


  .

----------


## masssovik

> 1      1  ,   .


, .      -      ()?
  ,        .

----------


## Fraxine

.    ,           ()?

----------

**     2012(   )
   ,  .    ?    1  2012?

----------

> .


 

http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p=53631559

----------

> :
>   Entropia
>    (02.02.2012.)             ,        ,  . 
> 
>   .


.., ,    31.01.2012,    , ..   .     20.04.2012 -    -    ?

----------

,   -1    ?  ,   , ..  . .

----------


## bublik009

.       :Mad:    .       " ", "/  "     !!!       . ,   ???

----------


## .

> ,    31.01.2012,    , ..   .     20.04.2012 -    -    ?


    ,         ,  ,         .      
      ,    
*bublik009*,    ?

----------

> .         .       " ", "/  "     !!!       . ,   ???


    ,       .    015     ,

----------


## .

**,       ?   
       ?       8

----------


## bublik009

,           .     .   1      ????

----------


## .

,  .    8 ,   
      ,   -

----------

-              :Frown: 
  ...  :Wink:

----------


## bublik009

,   :yes: .   -....

----------


## bublik009

!

----------

**,  : , " "       ...

----------

> **,  : , " "       ...


 ? -   -   :Wink:    -   ,     ,        -        :Smilie: 
!

----------

> **,       ?   
>        ?       8


       ,     .     ,

----------


## .

**, ..    ,    ?  :Frown:  
    ,     .

----------


## MikleV

> 3.        - 15 .    .       !


 , , ,   ?

-          :-(

----------


## .

*MikleV*,     .       192

----------


## MikleV

*.*, !

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/269586/  ...

:-)

----------


## .

*MikleV*,        .             :Smilie:

----------

!
    2012,   (, ),   
            ?

----------


## .

?      ?

----------

, ,     ,

----------

> ?


 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p=53631559

----------


## vadimova_olga

*.*,      .   :Smilie:

----------


## .

,   .

----------

!

----------

*.*,  .       .  .

  ?   6%   ,    .

:

1)  4
2)       
3)  -1
4)       -,  




> 


 ?   ?

  ?

.

----------



----------


## .

** ,

----------

, :
 1   140000 .
  4302.07 (,  )
      4302.07
 140000*0,06=8400 .     ?

   ,       280000,
  ,  -    ?

----------


## nastbel31

2012,    .    ,                ?

----------


## .

.          .      ?  :Frown:

----------


## lbina85

! -    .   :        ,  ?  :  ( )  .?         -  ?

----------


## .

> ,  ?


 




> :  ( )  .?


    .

----------


## Mouretta Jet

1  1.4942?     1 ...   ,  .  1.494 - ?

----------


## Albina85

. ,    ,     ?     ,  ?

----------


## .

> 1.494 - ?


, .     ?




> . ,    ,     ?


  ?    ,         
      ,

----------


## Mouretta Jet

,     , 4.29,  .    ...    ?
Albina85,     ,  ,   ,  ...

----------


## .

*Mouretta Jet*,        8  9 .    ,

----------

51  ????

----------

**,       ?!

----------

52 ???

----------

**,      "07",  ,      - "52"

----------


## masssovik

,       - -      ?
  ,        .

----------

!  ,           :
1. 08.11.2011
2. 28.03.2011
3. 22.02.2011
!

----------

?

----------

, ,       , !

----------

** ,     (. 6 )

    -  ,    ,   
(      05.03.2008 N 07-169/08)

+

----------


## Anton P.

> ,     , 4.29,  .    ...    ?
> Albina85,     ,  ,   ,  ...


        4.29.1.

----------


## Albina85

.,     .  ,   .  ?    ,  ???    .

----------


## MikleV

*Albina85*,       .    :

 -  
 - 4.29.1
 ,

----------


## Svetlechok

. ..      ,      4-.
     ( 6%),..  121/01/00.   2012      .     3.       1  4 ?     ,      ?))
   .

----------


## Glawbuch

. 
            ,  ? 
      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.

----------


## Glawbuch

*.*, !   .    . !   :yes:

----------


## Vitalya-Lena

!               - 
1.   45.4  ,    -   ,  ,   . (  6-7 )               (  1-2 )?
2.  2  ...             ?            ,            2      ... -  2 ,    )))
3.   (   ,      )      ,    +++++    -         ?
 !

----------


## Fraxine

.        :Embarrassment:  -     ,  ?

----------


## .

> .  2  ...


           .   ,      ?   :Embarrassment: 
*Fraxine*,        
         ,

----------


## Albina85

!.  : -   .    16 .      1 , ?

----------


## .

?      ?

----------


## Albina85

: 1)    .- 2 = 1  ?
                                       2)   2  .     -  . 5 . ,  .   ..-  =9000  1800?    
    : -  . 30 .,  .   5         .    =9000?

----------


## .

1.     .  2    
2. 9000   .   301800

----------


## Albina85

. , !    ,   .    ,      ,   16    . .      70   , .   2, ?

----------


## .

.    2

----------


## Albina85

:  ,   .    .   .

----------


## Albina85

,           9000?        5  ,   = 30 ,      = 5

----------


## Fraxine

> ,


,   .

----------


## .

> 5  ,   = 30 ,


     .  ,   -     .

----------


## Albina85

, .   ,  30  ,    -

----------

> . ..      ,      4-.
>      ( 6%),..  121/01/00.   2012      .     3.       1  4 ?     ,      ?))
>    .


    ,  3  .       .  ,  ,     .

----------


## Albina85

.  2012  -17000 .    30 . 3   17000    ,     50 . ???

----------


## .

*Albina85*,     ?  2012   -

----------


## .

*Albina85*,       .    



> 11.03.2011 N 62-4419/2010
>   ,          , ..  ,   ,         . 26.3  .
>   ,    ,          ,        .  ,      -             ,    .  ,   . 26.3    ,      ,        ,   ,        ,   ,     .

----------


## .

*demidenko1986*

----------


## Albina85

,    .

----------


## Albina85

2  . ?   .

----------


## .

1 .    1/4  
      .

----------


## Albina85

.. 30     17000 .,  4250 .?    20 = 14118,   60= 14118-4250?  60   : 14118/2?

----------


## .

> 60   : 14118/2?


,   .         
   -   17 ,

----------


## surgut152

.              ,  ?             .

----------


## Albina85

.,  ,  (  )   .   2012  16272,99 .     ,   (      ) -    -2   2012 ,         16272,99 .   ?     30   50? 20= 14118

----------


## TinkerBell

!
   :  -  .
 2.
    ,   - 05.
  ()  !       023000 (  ),     :   019763  083000.
  ?   ?

----------


## .

> ?


  :Frown: 



> 2)   015 -             002-93 ( - ) *     ,  ,     ,      *     010     01, 02  03.

----------


## TinkerBell

*.*,   .
10  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## _

-       ,     .

  !

   ,  6  2012,   ,  ,  .
       20 .
  2 :
1.   (   1152017)
2.      (   1110018)
        ,     ?!?   ?
   (   ])

   .

     ,  :
       1152017,     ?       ?

----------


## .

*_*, ,       ?       :Frown: 
        2012 .   2011      
     ,   
     .      ,   .

----------


## .

,         ,   .            :Frown:

----------


## Albina85

, -,   ,      20:30 .   :Smilie:

----------


## _

> *_*, ,       ?


     .      ,   . 
            !
        ?!?!        ! 
     .
      ?

----------


## .

> -2   2012 ,


   -2  2012 ,     ?  :Frown: 



> ?     30   50?


          .    ,   4.     .   ,           .       ,

----------


## .

> !


    ?  :Smilie:  
     ,  (  ,   ).

----------


## npazil

! ,   (       ).      , ,  .         . 
1.  ,   ,      (  ).   ???     ,     ?
2. 1    (          . ),     ,        ,    .   ?      (     .  )  !

----------


## Ksenja2018

!     6%--      1 -        !    -6%   3200!3200          1 !              100%! 3200-(17208/4)=-1102!      ?    ?
             !        ?        ????
 !!!!

----------


## npazil

> ! ,   (       ).      , ,  .         . 
> 1.  ,   ,      (  ).   ???     ,     ?
> 2. 1    (          . ),     ,        ,    .   ?      (     .  )  !


3.   -    2.     !!!  .  -     -    ?

----------


## .

> ,   ,      (  ).   ??


 ,     .    +,      . 




> 1    (          . ),     ,        ,    .   ?


      .   ,   3  1 ?




> -    2.


 2-,  3-.     ,    .
   .

----------


## .

> ?


   25      ,

----------


## saigak

> ,        ,    .


         ?    ....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## surgut152

.              ,  ?             .

----------


## NSol

!
    4.
   ,  1  .
 1:
1)   2,    1900,19.,     5700,57.?     .  ( 19) 3800, 38.?
 7
 :   2,    589, 71,  1  1769,13,   ( 15) 1179, 42?

----------

> 1


http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=60



> 5700,57.?


1900,19 * 3 = 5700,57 (    )



> .  ( 19) 3800, 38.?


5700,57 - 1900,19 = 3800,38



> 7

----------


## Irina.t

> 25      ,


,    25 ?  ,        , ..  31 ,     .  ?

, ,    4300,   1   4100.      (   ),      200 .?     . 30   ? !

----------

> 200 .?


  ,    - 




> . 30   ?







> 25 ?


. 7, . 346.21

----------


## Irina.t

> ,    - 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 7, . 346.21


,  .     17300,   , ,    15000,         ?   ,  2    7000 ,   4300,     200 .  ?

 25  - ,     25 .    :      31 ,         1 ?

----------

> ?



http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?p=53663985 



> 2   ...


  ,   / 



> 31 ,         1 ?


,     25  (  )



> ,        , 
> ..  31 ,     .  ?

----------


## Vitalya-Lena

78 1-  3-.  ! :Smilie:

----------


## Svetlechok

, .

----------

,     ,  -     .
,          1  2012   , .   2     ?

   6%   1     6%        2011  ?

18210501011011000110 -  ?

----------

**,  :

http://www.klerk.ru/glossary/258118/
http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr113_3.htm
http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr121.htm

----------

> **,  :
> 
> http://www.klerk.ru/glossary/258118/
> http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr113_3.htm
> http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr121.htm


  ,   . ?

----------


## NSol

, !
     ,        ?

----------


## .

*NSol*,      2011 .      2013 ,    2012

----------


## saigak

> ,        ?


,     ?  ?        .

----------


## Kykyryznik

,  4-     ,    .  ?

----------

*Kykyryznik*, , .

----------


## Kykyryznik

** , , !

----------


## Dmi3ym

,          ().     (  ),   ?                      ,   -  .  :   , , ?          -?

----------

*Dmi3ym*,    - ?
  ,   ,  ,  




> 


 " "    31

----------


## Dmi3ym

** , ,   6%.       ,     ?    ?
  :      ,     ,          ?       ,              .

----------

> 


   ?
   2011     .



> ?


 



> ,     , 
>          ?


  ...
      :
 " " -  31  .    -  ,   . 7, . 346.21   (+ . 346.19)



> 


    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Kereal

> 3.     :
> 
>   !          25 .


    :
     - 15%
-      ? (..  .    .    )

-   "  . . " ? (   ...    ) 

  ,            .

----------

> -      ?


 2011 ? http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=436183



> .






> -   "  . . " ? (   ...    )


 ,   



> ,            .


 ,            1

----------

> 015 -             002-93 ( - )      ,  ,     ,           010     01, 02  03.


       .....  -    17100  17200 -   ?   ""  ?      -  .... :Frown:

----------


## Kereal

> ,            1


        ,   ,     (  )    . 

     . -   .     2012    . ,    .

----------

> ,     (  )    .


     2011 ,    ,

----------


## saigak

> ,     (  )    .


?
       ,   .  .

----------


## npazil

*      .   ,   3  1 

 2-,  3-.     ,    .
   .             [/QUOTE]*

    .   ,    .

,     ,     ,   -  3-?     ,    .    ?

----------


## .

> ,     ,     ,   -  3-?


.    ,      
3- -    ,       :Wink:

----------


## npazil

> .    ,      
> 3- -    ,


  2-     .  . 3-       ..  3-    . ..       (13%) ,   3- ?     ?  13%() -  , 9%- , 35%-  .   ? ,

----------

> 2-     .


2-   , 
 " "   3-,    
 




> ?


-->



> **.   ** ,

----------


## Dmi3ym

> ?
>    2011     .


      ,   .




> ...
>       :
>  " " -  31  .    -  ,   . 7, . 346.21   (+ . 346.19)


 ,               .     -, ,  ,  ?

----------

,   ?
,     50,62 .
 51  50,62?

----------


## .

51

----------


## .

> -,


    -

----------


## MikleV

-1.

    . ..    2011   ,   ,       -     .

   ?       .   ? 

   ?  0    ?

(   ,    ,    ,    ,   ...)

----------


## mist35

.   .015.     ?    010   05,   01 .02 .03,   .015    ?  :Wink:   ,    8 ,         ,  ......

----------


## Weren

-  ,   ?    2110 -   ?

----------


## .

*mist35*,        ,   ?
*Weren*,     ?
  90

----------


## mist35

> ,   ?


    01,02,03,     ....    05.

----------


## .

,

----------


## Verona51

.
     -   .
   -6%
  73,2 -  .
      (20%   0,2 )
  ,       ,      70%    ?

----------


## MikleV

*Verona51*,   .

     (70%   )     -               .

      :       ,    70%          ,       ,            ,         ()     .
         .
 ....    ....

----------


## Verona51

? (22 - 5,1 - 2,9)    10%

----------


## MikleV

.

         -   ,       70% -    .

     -     :-(

----------


## Verona51

-  ?    .    ?

----------


## MikleV

!   -    .

        .     .     -   .
          -      -         .

    -    .      .

----------


## Verona51

MikleV!
  .1   ?  4.3  6,7 .?
           ?

----------


## .

*Verona51*,    ?          70%?

----------


## Verona51

,   1  2012   70%    -

----------


## MikleV

-?  ,        -   16  ,    ,   15  , , ,  

 3   .,  ,   ,  ,    4.3,   6  7


   -         .          -       .

----------


## 66

,  .   -2  1 . 2012 .       -6%

----------

> -6%


 2013      , .,  

. 3, . 4 129-  . 5, . 1, . 23 

 ,    -

----------


## Sa As

> 2.        -        -   16 , .. 15  .     .


        - 
     503.html

P.S  .

----------


## Taleka

,   ?

----------

*Taleka*,  ?

4-!?  ,      , .

----------

! ,  : , 6%,    2012     .  .346,29      . , ..     .      1?            2 ?

----------


## Souriceau

,  , .
      1      .         ,           " ",     3  4.        ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

3.

----------


## .

> .346,29      . , ..     .


 .            ,       
       2012 ,  ,      



> 1      .         ,           " ",     3  4.        ?


     ,      .  3  4

----------


## .

**,   ,  4

----------


## Souriceau

> ,      .  3  4


,    -        ,       .   ,     - ?   ,  - ,        .

----------

"""10.     ,        ,        ,      ."""   ,    .         -        . -    .     .    ?

----------

> -

----------

> 


      1 ?!  :Embarrassment: 



> 


 



> .


 ,   
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=407324
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=415533




> ?


-->



> 2012 ,  ,

----------


## .

> ,    .         -        .


    ?             .     .  " "        08.08.2001 N 129- "       "
  ?   :Smilie:

----------

,   ,      :Smilie:

----------


## irina64

,  2011   -    /,      ? -  ..!

----------


## .

*irina64*,

----------


## -

> * 1.  *       !


     . :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  ,  ,  ,  .   ,       ....  :Wow:  

 :Smilie: )
    ,    (     -     )       .    -   ?

,      ,    ,    :Love:  

 ,          -   ,  _  ,      _   :Embarrassment:

----------

!     1- .      ? !    - 74.81 -    , ..     018000,   018300.       ,    .  -   . 015?

----------


## Storn



----------


## MikleV

> ...    ,       [/B][/I]


     -  ....

 ....

----------


## -

> -  ....
> 
>  ....


 ,  ,            :Redface: 
    ,     ,          -   ( -   :Redface:    ,   .).  ,      ,    ...  
  .   -4 .  ,       .    1          .-. -,  ,     ?   ,       ,  1, 3, 6, 7,    ,    .          . ? :Wink:

----------

> .-. -,  ,     ?


 
-    6  (  "0,2")  




> ,    .
>          . ?

----------


## -

> -    6  (  "0,2")


,  ,   ,      ,       ,    0,20% ,     !  :yes:

----------


## -

-     ,    , *  ,       ""     4  ,   - ?*          ,         /   (   ). 
p.s.   ,  /    .. -        ,      ?

----------


## .

*-*,        
 ,      ,

----------


## saigak

> ""     4  ,   - ?


,   .

----------


## -

> ,   .





> *-*,        
>  ,      ,


 




> ....
> 2.        -    -   16 , .. 15  .     .
> ...


        .    : "      ,  ,        ". 
,     .          -  ,  ?   , ,   ,    .6  ....,  
    31  2006 . N 55     ... :Stick Out Tongue:      ?
...,   ,      - ""-,  ""- :Wow:      ... :Spy:

----------


## .

.  ,       ,   ,

----------


## -

:          -4    (   )?

----------


## saigak

:Smilie:

----------


## *

,  ! ,           .      .     ,    .

----------


## .



----------


## -

*.*, 
*saigak*,  
 ! 
...,   :Smilie: )

----------


## .

.      .

----------


## *

?

----------


## .



----------


## saigak

> .


    5   03.04.12    ....      ?     ...

----------


## -

> .      .


       ,      .   9   .,          ,       ,      :Love:

----------


## saigak

> 


     ,       .

----------

.   X.  ,   .  ,   .
   ,      15%  4  2011  1  2012    : 
182 1 05 01021 01 1000 110  ?

----------


## MikleV

> .....          ,       ,


 !      (      -    ).

   -1,

----------

> 15%  4  2011  1  2012


 http://www.klerk.ru/glossary/258118/

----------

!
,              (  ).         2012,      .

----------


## Storn

....     :Big Grin:

----------

,  ...      ?

----------


## Storn

http://www.nalog.ru/el_usl/no_software/prog_ur/

----------

!
       .... :Redface:

----------


## strelka198

29  11 ,        ?

----------


## saigak

- ,      .

----------


## strelka198

> - ,      .


    ,     2012        .
        ,       ,    ...

----------


## saigak

> 


 




> ,     2012

----------

,      .     ?       .

----------


## Storn

-   ,     ....

----------

> -   ,     ....


  ,     ( ) .    ?
        :



> ()
> 
>  "**    ,  "

----------


## .

**,  -     .       . ,   ,     -  ,        :Wink:  
    ,

----------

,        2011,

----------


## saigak

,     -1.

----------


## Aleks77V

!    :     ,   ,      .      .    ??? , ,  .

----------

? 

   ?
 ,       2011  2012  ...?

----------


## saigak

> .    ???


,  




> ?


  ...   ...       ,       .
  "  2        "    .

----------


## Aleks77V

[QUOTE=saigak;53670652],  

,   ,saigak !!! 
-     . :Wink:   :Mad:

----------

> ,       .


     2011, ?
       2012 , ?

----------

.      .  2011                      .     31.12.2011,      -  12.01.2012.   1  2012  -  .   ,      ()   -1151085 ,      1-  (2-   ?),    2012        ** -      *21* -   *3* -   *01*?  .

----------


## saigak

,  2011

----------


## saigak

,   21 3 01

----------


## .

> -  12.01.2012.


       3-  2012 .  5   (   )

----------


## -

> !      (      -    ).
> 
>    -1,


   ,

----------

*saigak*, .




> 3-  2012 .  5   (   )


,  (.  ?  -       ""  ,  )?
 ,  ,         ?     12  ,     .

----------


## saigak

> ?


  1000 .





> ,


    .... ,        ...   ..  .

----------


## mastodont

6%  .
    ,     .
   ,          ?
,     . ,      ?     -   ?

----------


## NSol

!
 :Smilie: 
 4 ,      ,      ,           , ..    ?

----------

> ,


   ?   :Smilie: 




> ?


     ,       
( 1 . 4302 )

----------


## saigak

> , ..    ?

----------


## kam72

> ,       
> ( 1 . 4302 )


    6%.    2310,     4302.        ? 
   ,          100%    ,    50%  .

----------


## saigak

> ?







> ,


 .346.21 .3 .2
"     (   )        50 .       ,                        ,      ."

----------


## -

1
  : 



> 4.13.   "  "    ,        ()    .


   1  ,        -      ,               /.,         .     .
...  (    ),           (  ),  ,                  ...

   ,  ,      (     , )       ?       ?  ?  :Wow:  

 ,     (    )         -  (  )   -1   -  


> * -6-1   ,*       .


      ,       .    ? !!! 

     .6-2  .6-2  -  ? 
 ..

----------


## saigak

> 1







> ?







> -6-1   ,       .


  .     14       .

 -1  1  1  .  .   .

----------


## -

> :  -      ?


   ,  ...     -  1?? 
 :Embarrassment:  ...




> -1  1  1  .


 -1  ??    "1"? 
 ? ,  ,   ,   "".        ,   - . 
,    
 :Embarrassment:  ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## saigak

> ,  ..


  ,      ( ).          ...





> -1  ??    "1"?


-1   1  -  1.   ,     .

----------


## -

> ( ).          ...


   !  :Redface: 
...  -  ,         ,    

 ,  ,    -    ,      ,       1  2 (        - ?),         -  ?

----------


## saigak

.      ... ,   -      . .
   ,     -1.    .         .

----------


## -

> -      . .


 
 1.       

 2.      

?  :Embarrassment: 

,       .   .   ,    100 . ,  ,    ?      

 -      12  2008 . N 322
"   -3"    "",    ...,    ,     :Frown: 


 -   " "  - 2012  - ?     2012
 -    1 +    +        -?
 -      - ?
  "    "  0   - ?
....          ...
* ,*   ,

----------


## .

*-*,     ,

----------


## saigak

> ?


,   .

----------


## shusharu

!
   .      .   .             ? .

----------


## saigak

> ?


  :yes: 




>

----------


## -

*.,*  :Embarrassment:  ,  ,     .      
*saigak,*   !  :Love:

----------

-1
 ,  ,  ? 

(  .  )
!

----------

,    4-: 
1) ,      ,  "  " (      )? 
2)      : 100 . 14 .  100,14?

----------


## Olya_

!
     2012 ,  "",    .1  58 212- .           2011 ,  ..   2011    , ,  "     2013 .   212-".   ?     212-  .

----------


## Albina85

!   . ,     16 -      (3  )?

----------


## .

> ?


,   .    
*Albina85*,    ,         2    .  ,

----------


## varip

> -  ,   ?


  ,     .90()     (.)?

----------


## TataBoo

!

,       ,   2011 . (    2010 .)   ?

----------


## Albina85

,     .    ..    2    ? , -.

----------


## .

*Albina85*,      ,    .        ,

----------


## Albina85

.! !

----------


## Albina85

08,       ???

----------

> ???


 
  ,   01

----------


## rasmus

> .   ,   ?  ,      2013


.. -   ,     + ?

----------

*rasmus*,   ?   :
     2013 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=407324
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=415533

----------


## rasmus

> ?


,     ,      , ,     :   ,        . 
    .     .     ,   .?

----------

> , ,     : 
>   ,        .


  ,     ,   



> ,   .?






> .     .


  ,   +   ,
   ""... .

----------


## rasmus

> ?   :
>      2013


   ,   "    ?"   ,  .,  " "  ,      ,     .    , ,      ?
   . -   ,   ,       "".

----------

> 


  :Confused:  



> , ,      ?


  ?!   :Smilie:

----------


## rasmus

> ?!


  :Smilie:  
   .

----------

4- -    .    ,   ?    - .  ?

----------


## TataBoo

2012 .,   2010-2011 .   ?

 2012 .   .

   -  ?

----------

> -  ?


 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?p=53665595

----------


## Albina85

!  1 .(  2011 ), 16  2012     2  ..      070 2   2      .???

----------

> 4- -    .    ,   ?    - .  ?


 .     4-    - , .

----------


## rasmus

> 2012 .,   2010-2011 .   ?


        ,  ,   -  2011    -   .  .

----------


## rasmus

> !  1 .(  2011 ), 16  2012     2  ..      070 2   2      .???


  2     16 ?  ,     2 .

----------

> .     4-    - , .


,    "  "     ?

----------


## rasmus

> "  "     ?


  .  . .

----------

> 


         (. 6 )
   -  ,   
    ( ?) -     :Smilie:

----------


## rasmus

> ( ?) -


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Valeriya V

6%.
  (..  )   ,    1   .         ?

----------

> ,    1   . 
>         ?


 ,   

 :yes:  ** ** 
(   ) . . 3, . 346.21

----------

> ** ** 
> (   ) . . 3, . 346.21


 **     ?    20 ,      25 -   ?        1 ?     ?     ?

----------


## .

> 20 ,      25 -   ?

----------


## 11lew78

,   :
      2012 , -   .    .- (  ..).        1?
 ,         :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> 1?

----------


## znataly09

.  -1  150 .1   ( ,  .)..   ?

----------


## Albina85

,    .      ,    ?    ,  2       -    .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## aksanochka

,            1  2012.?   3-  ,     1.

----------


## .

> 6%.
>   (..  )   ,    1   .         ?

----------


## .

> ,    ?


   ,

----------


## Valeriya V

,  "      2011 ..."   2012?

----------

*Valeriya V*,  2011

 2012

----------


## MAKS_16

??
   ??

----------


## Valeriya V

> ??


     "  "

----------


## Dr. Vatson

,      ?    ?   ?

    () .    ..

P.S.

----------

*Dr. Vatson*,     
http://service.nalog.ru/

: 
http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr113_3.htm
http://www.klerk.ru/glossary/258118/
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A3%D0%A1%D0%9D

+   :
_"   "_

----------


## Valeriya V

6%,    1   .     1   25 

 ,   ,   ?

----------

, ,       72,20.        ,  ,    72,20,      :Smilie:        "0"   ?        ?

----------

,      ( )   13 ?   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## MikleV

> , ,       72,20.        ,  ,    72,20,            "0"   ?        ?


-    
-     .8  1  58 212- (http://www.klerk.ru/doc/214012/)
-       70%  

           4.3  4-

           5  6  1 .

----------


## Valeriya V

> ,      ( )   13 ?   ?

----------

,   "-    "   3. , ,   ( )       ?  :Embarrassment:         ?

----------

> 


!!

----------

** , *Valeriya V*, ,   ?
 -1,   13   ?
 . 3

----------

-,  -   ,   13.03.,   82,    8  ,  4 - ..    .

 .

----------


## .

.      8 ..,    
     2      ?

----------

> .      8 ..,    
>      2      ?


!

----------

> -    
> -     .8  1  58 212- (http://www.klerk.ru/doc/214012/)
> -       70%  
> 
>            4.3  4-
> 
>            5  6  1 .


    -   ,  .    5 6?

----------


## Irina-R

,                ?

----------

> "  "


,  ,       .  ,         ???

----------


## Valeriya V

> ,  ,       .  ,         ???

----------

> 


          .  ??      ?

.

----------


## Valeriya V

> ,                ?


  ,

----------


## Valeriya V

> 6%,    1   .     1   25 
> 
>  ,   ,   ?


,  ,    !

----------


## Irina-R

> ,


    ,  ?

----------


## Valeriya V

> ,  ?


   , . 1   ,

----------


## Irina-R

> , . 1   ,


      + ,    ?

----------

*Irina-R*, ,   .

----------


## Irina-R

,  .

----------


## 123

-6 %,   (   ),    04-04-12     :

-       ,     - ?

     6% - 1  2012-  ,        ?(   )

            ,    ?(   4-04-12)

----------


## .

?

----------


## Valeriya V

4-     3           ?

----------


## Sterious

6%.    2012 . 
,        -  ?       ,        . ,     ?   ?

----------


## .

> ,        -  ?

----------


## Sterious

!

----------


## MikleV

> -   ,  .    5 6?


 ,    :    58,    1,       8
       212-

----------


## Sterious

!

----------


## Ekaterina.yar

!      -1    ...
    2011      
     22.03.2012,       
         100     ...      ?
...  :Frown:

----------

,    .
!             1   ?         "    55  31.01.2006"             .         .    ?

----------


## Trod

,   2013        ,   ?   . .

----------


## alex-msk

-15
  ,      ,    .
 4-   3 : ,  1 .1 (    ),  2 .6,7 (     ,      )
 ?  ,      ,   ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


      -    ,    ,    .



> 


     ....       : "  1  12      ".     ....



> ,      ,   ?

----------


## MikleV

> ?


     -     .
    ,    .

----------

> 4-   3


: 4




> 2. ...  ,  1,  3,  6,  7    
>      .

----------


## MikleV

> ,   2013        ,   ?   . .


  -     .

----------


## alex-msk

> : 4


!!!

----------

. ,     15-       15 ???

----------


## saigak

15.05,   15.04

----------

*saigak*

----------

.  1 ( ), .2 (    ),         ,    ,   ?

----------

**,    ,  .

(   )

----------

!
 ,          ,       ?
      6%         ?               (       ).
           02 ,    ?            ,     ?
       ""...

----------

> 







> 6%         ?


""  ,  




> 


"" - ?  :Smilie: 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=241476

----------

> **,    ,  .
> 
> (   )


,  . ..   ?   2  ,        ,      ?

----------

> ,


     ,
  -   .

----------


## Irina-R

.        ,         1 -        2 -?

----------


## nak116

" " -     ?

       2-  ,   1-  - .

----------

, ,     ,   30.03.12  2011 ,     ( 1 .2012)?

----------

> 


,   .

----------


## Irina-R

**    ..     .        ,         1 -        2 -?    .

----------


## .

*Irina-R*,  2  .

----------

> 2 -?


  ...    
       ,    

. 6.1, 6.3, 6.14

----------


## nak116

- ,

----------


## Irina-R

**  *.*.

----------

!
, ,        .        (  )  .. ,   . ,                ?

----------

*nak116*, : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=350631

----------


## .

**,

----------

, ,             (?)

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


.



> (?)


 ,  1,3,6,7.

----------


## nak116

> *nak116*, : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=350631


, ....

----------

> **,


 ...

----------


## melior96

!      ,     -50.20.1;50.20.3(    ;       / ).       93.5    (     50.20.1;50.20.3)?          ? , !

----------


## KATO_CEM

, 4-acc (    ),       -    +    ????       ,       /!     212- .58!!
        ???    ,       ??

----------

*KATO_CEM*,    ?




> 


   ?  :Smilie: 

 :Confused:   ,   ?!
  ,     "    "

  -   ,        ,  ?!




> /!


     ""

----------


## -

> ,     "    "


     26.2-7  ,

----------


## -

,   _        ,    -   ?_?    , _   -   -  ?_  :Smilie:

----------

> -   ?


,      .




>

----------


## Oksana23

!    :Embarrassment:        ,    /,   /,   4-  ?

----------


## saigak

> ,    -   -  ?


    ,     .

----------


## saigak

> /,   4-  ?


  ,        .    1   99.

----------


## Oksana23

:Embarrassment:

----------

,   ,    121/01/00,      ,    ,      071/01/00.       (4  ).  ,    ,    ?

----------

.        55  31.01.2006 ,     .     ,      .     .    .   ?      ,  ,          .   ,      -  .       ,   :     ,     - - ?

----------


## .

**,      .

**,     ,

----------


## Vitalya-Lena

!     :
1.   "    "          ,   ?
2.   , , ,  -         (52.4)     (52.12)?    ,       ....  ?  )))

----------


## Viktoria11

, :

** 

2)   015 -             002-93 ( - )      ,  ,     ,         *  010     01, 02  03.*
         N 7   );

        010  - - 05.        ???         -.      ,  .
     !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## .

> ,   ?


  , ,              




> ???


         010   .

----------


## Viktoria11

*.*, 
       .         05 .  ,    .
   ,      ,   ?   ???   . 
       ?      ?????

----------

, ,        .     ,   ? ()

----------


## .

*Viktoria11*,         
     , .      

**,  ,

----------

??????

----------

,    05 .   -       ,    .    -6 000 .        01,02,03.   0,5 .   ????????

----------


## .

> 0,5 .   ?

----------


## Viktoria11

*.*, 
 .      :yes:

----------


## KATO_CEM

** ,  ,    2  (          )     !!!

----------


## crdjhwjdf

!  ,    4- ,    4  -    -   ?

----------


## Andyko

*crdjhwjdf*,      ,     .

----------


## Dr. Vatson

,            (    )    ?

----------


## Dr. Vatson

:       ()    :
-      
-     

  ?

----------


## Taiska

> *.*,    !  
> ..       ?





> *Helper-2005*, , .


 ,     ?

----------

*Taiska*,      ,    ?

----------


## .

> :       ()    :
> -      
> -     
> 
>   ?


   ,   .

----------

4-?    ,   .

----------

**, http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr22_4.htm

. 46 212-
. 19 125-
. 15.33

----------

> **,    ,  .
> 
> (   )


  ?    2012 .   ,          ,     .

----------


## .

.

----------

,   4-  ? ,   ,     ,        ?

----------

> .


  ,      ,     , ..       ?      .

----------


## Andyko

**,

----------

> ?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...9#post53631559




> 


 ,

----------

> **,

----------

> ,


   ...    .       ,         ?

----------

!

, ,   +,   .   2012      .     ?  ()   , ..         ,     , ..   ?   ?    ?

----------

**,  ? 5-6   ,   ** 





> ?


,       (. 346.23  )




> ?


        ?!  ,    .

----------


## .

> ?


  15.33 
 -        .  .        :Frown:

----------

> 15.33 
>  -        .  .


 ,         .    ,     ,     .  .

----------

> .


 ,  , 
  ...    ?!      :yes:

----------

,    5  

                 (-4  )   

      "   5%   ,         () ,        ,    ,    30%      1 000 . (212- -46-1)"

  6,    "                 (-4  )   ,        180  "

      "   5%      ,   ()    ,        ,    ,    30%       100 . (125- -19-1)"

,       4-  ,   100 ?      ?

    "  300  500  (-15.33)"  ?      ?

----------

> ,   ...


4-    ,   -     
  -  ...




> ...


    ,  -

----------


## .

> ,       4-  ,   100 ?      ?


,  1100 . 1000      (212-)  100     (125-).

----------

> ,  1100 . 1000      (212-)  100     (125-).


 ,        ?

----------

> ?


,

----------

> ,


  :Smilie:

----------


## Dr. Vatson

,              1-  (, ):
-   
-      

  ?

----------


## .



----------

1/4    ,  ,3000 .- .

----------


## Dr. Vatson

,   2012          ,      50%   ?

----------


## .

> 1/4    ,  ,3000 .- .


 ,  ? 





> ,   2012          ,      50%   ?


 ,     6%

----------

5000 ,      5000 ,..     5000 .  ?

----------


## .

**,     ?      .     1       ,    6%,   ,    .     ,    .      6%,

----------

2 .  ..

----------

> ,      ,     , ..       ?      .


 7         ?

----------

(     )   3  7 ?

----------

! ,     .    2011 . /  ,      .      ?  , ?  .

----------


## Storn

? ?   !
 - ?  ,

----------


## ladi asya

!
    (      )    ( ).   1     . , ,      ,   ,    ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> , ,      ,   ,    ?


   -   ( ).

----------

> ? ?   !
>  - ?  ,


   ,       .  ,      ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,       .  ,      ?


 :yes:       (   ).

----------


## Irina-R

,        ?     ?

----------

*Irina-R*,  (. 3 )

----------


## hiker

.    1   ,        ,       -        ,      ???        ,    ,   -         .

----------

> ,      ?


  ,   
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=407324
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=415533

----------


## echinaceabel

> 1   ,


,          .         ,  ,   -      ?

----------

!
, ,  .
 (-).    2012.  (   )        31.03.2012.
   25.02.2012     (). , ..     ,         31.03.2012.
          30.03.2012.   -  ,        02.04.2012.    -    ,      2012.
 :
        .        ?        ?     ?

.

----------

!
 , , .
   ()   ,         .     ?
    . ,       ...?
.

----------


## .

> ?        ?     ?


 ,         .        ?  :Smilie: 
 ,      1 ,

----------


## .

> ?

----------

,   .    ,     01 ,   ""      .    ,    ,                     ,               . 
       012100 -  ,    ,        012200-  , ,  ,       ?        ,    .       ? 
          ,       .        ,       ,    ,    .

----------


## .

.

----------

*.*,  !  :Smilie:      . 
    ,       ?        ,      !   ,   ,     .

----------


## .

> ,       ?


  ,        :Smilie:

----------


## pfvjhjxtyyfz

7    .      (      ,   ).

----------


## Selar

( ),      -        ,  ,    ?

----------

*Selar*,  ,      (. 3, . 80  )

----------


## Selar

** ,       1   ?



> 20   ,     ()  -   20-  ,   ,      ().     ,     ,          ,        (    ).

----------

*Selar*, .

----------


## saigak

,  -1 .          ,    .

----------


## Selar

!

----------

!

, ,  :

    6%.           . 
,       2- ....
:             1/4       ?

----------


## Storn

> :             1/4       ?


,

----------

> ,


!

----------

:
      ?
..    + +  ?       ?

----------


## Storn

> ?

----------

13  2012 ,       1

      .

 1           2

   1      ()  ,      .

             2,     1 .

?

     ,       ,    ,   .

 ,      1  ?       ?

----------


## Storn

> 2,     1 .
> 
> ?

----------

,   2011   1  2012   ,      ..       ( )?                                 1  2012 .   2- ??
.

----------

.   .  ,  .....   ,  15%   2012 .
     (  52.48.34   .) ,          (  2013 ),       ( ).,  , ,    !?       ,    .  1%  1 ?   .

----------


## Storn



----------

> 


 ,      1 ? .

----------

> ( )?


-1 , . - 




> 


-     (. 2, . 230  )
-   ,    (. 226  )

----------


## Storn

> ,      1 ?

----------

> 2,     1 .
> 
> ?


   ?

----------


## Storn

> ?


       1 :Big Grin:

----------

> 


,      ,         (2,3 )?   .

----------


## Storn

?

----------

,     ?       ?      ...

----------


## .

**,   .       , .    ,    :Smilie:

----------

> **,   .       , .    ,


   .......)))))).

----------

,   3177.  1 ,   18.04.2012   3000.,      177.    50%.

----------

> 50%.


. . 346.32

----------

,    ,

----------

> ,      1  ?       ?



     .  -   ?

----------


## .

,

----------

5       1     .

    13 

       13  ?

----------


## Storn

,      -4

----------

> ,      -4


   ,  ? ?

----------


## Storn

..... -4  :Frown: ....

----------

!
, , -         1    .     ,          .  :Frown:

----------

-  ,    2012.

----------

!

, ,     ( )      .        ?
   1     .   -       ?


!

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


!

  ,      ?
    4     ?   ,     ?

 :
 100   ...   - 18,83.    81 ?

----------


## MikleV

> -  ,    2012.


  .     .

----------


## saigak

> ,      ?


  -  



> ,


   ... ? :Wink:

----------

> -  
> ,   6%
> 
> !
> 
>    ... ?


  :Smilie:    ,    :Smilie: 
     ,               ,   ?

----------


## saigak

,      ... :Wow:       ...      .

----------

> ,      ...      ...      .


 !

  ,    .     !  ...  ,          .      :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

,   -  .   . :Big Grin:

----------

> ,   -  .   .


  :Smilie:   :Smilie:    ,   -.

----------

**,  ,  . ,  

   : http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/_k0512.htm

----------


## saigak

> ,   -.


   ....  ...

----------

> **,  ,  . ,  
> 
>    :


!
      ,     .

----------

>

----------

> ....  ...


    ,      :Smilie: 
-  ,     ,    ,     ..   , ,    ...        :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

,    ,        ...

----------

> ,    ,        ...


  :Smilie:   ,     :Smilie: 

     6%  1  : 18210501011011000110?

----------


## saigak

- ?,   http://www.klerk.ru/appendixes/258104/

----------


## Zveruga

,



> ,          **


   ?

----------

! , !
.--.      .
       ,     ().      23.01.12.  .       , .    25  2012.
:
1.           2012?
2.         ., ..  ,   ?
3.     ?         ? 
 !

----------


## Andyko

1. 
2. 
3.  ,

----------

> 1. 
> 2. 
> 3.  ,


! ,       29.07.2009  03-11-06/3/196.  ,  : ,    -,  . ,        ,           . 
    :           23 , -,   1     .   ?

,,    3   .  :       ?      ?
  -  !

----------


## Andyko



----------

> ,


         ,      ,       .    ,   .
!    !  !         . !!!

----------

(       2012 )      31  2006 . N 192
71.                   () *  ,   *     .

" -6-1"                 ,              ()       ()        "   ()", "   ()", "  ", "     ", *   ,       ,      ,      ,    .*
( . ""     28.03.2012 N 66)

----------


## ewam

,        .     2000,           .         ?,    ,     .

----------


## TALA04

, .
 1      5 -    ()    31  2009 .
        (    ... ...),      .
   -     .  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ,        .     2000,           .         ?,


   .  - ?  ,      ?      -  2009        ,   2000

----------

,       -          ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

-   ,    -  15            ?   ???

----------

,       -2     ,    , ..          ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


 :yes:

----------

-2      (.2410)   (.2460)?

----------


## echinaceabel

> (.2460)?


 :yes:

----------

> 


!

----------

> -          ?


. 3, . 397 




> -  15           ?


  ?!   1-       ...   1-  - .

----------


## MikleV

> , .
>  1      5 -    ()    31  2009 .
>         (    ... ...),      .
>    -     .  ?


   .     ...

-   2009           2010  -             .
-  2010      
-   2011           ,       . .
-       2011.    , ,    

     - .  -   ,  ...

         .

----------

,,6%, .    ,        50%,  100%.      .      2013 .     2011 (..  2011       50%).   ,..     -2300 ., , .       . . ?

----------


## Storn

....
2011  - 50 %
2012  - 100 %

----------

,  . ..     .    -   .       ,    -  .   .              .

----------


## Storn



----------


## .

> ,    -  .


    ,      




> *(   )*,    () ,           ,            ,   ,           ,  (   )           ,          .     (** )        50 .       ,                        ,      .


    ,   ???
 -    ?      :Frown:

----------

:             1 2012   (        )         1 2012 ?..

----------


## .

.         :Smilie:

----------

?

p.s.       ?..

----------


## .

- -  15%

----------

*.*, ..   )

p.s.    " "

----------


## TALA04

> , .
>  1      5 -    ()    31  2009 .
>         (    ... ...),      .
>    -     .   ?


  .....    ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Zveruga

> (   ),    () ,           ,            ,   ,           ,  (   )           ,          .     (   )        50 . *      ,                        ,      .*


      !? :Embarrassment:  



> 


   ,                     2012 ???   ?

----------


## .

> ,                     2012 ???   ?


 .

----------


## .

*TALA04*,     .

----------


## Prep

,
         ?
    ,  .    ,  25 .
:           ?

----------


## Storn

> ?


 




> :           ?

----------


## Prep

!

----------

! , ,    (15%),     1 ? ,      ,    ,   346.21 .4,     * 15%  ?
!

----------

(15%),   ,   31   . ,      1 ,  ,          ?
  ,      (  )    .  ?
 !

----------


## echinaceabel

> (15%),     1 ?


 :yes: 



> * 15%  ?


 :yes:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,   31   . ,      1 ,  ,          ?


.

----------


## estampie

!
 ,  .  ,      /  .    ,    )

,  6%  .    I .  25 .

1.                  -   ,                  ( ),     ?

2.    (  - , , )     ?

3. " " -    1   31  ?

4.    ,        /  ( - )?      ?

----------


## Zveruga

> !
>  ,  .  ,      /  .    ,    )
> 
> ,  6%  .    I .  25 .
> 
> 1.                  -   ,                  ( ),     ?
> 
> 2.    (  - , , )     ?
> 
> ...


1. .
2.     ""          .
3. .
4. .                .  -      , ,      .

----------


## .

> (  - , , )     ?


  ,     ,

----------


## estampie

*Zveruga*,  ! 
       "   " - ,        )   ,    -   ,    -    "",    .
,      , .    -)

*.*, !       Zveruga          ,     ,       -     ,        ))

----------


## .

> ,      ,


  ?

----------


## estampie

*.*,               -  ,       - , )   :Redface: 

*Upd.* ,       .  .    .

*Upd.2.* , . )

----------


## 88

,  ,       :        1  2012 .      . ,   ?  ?          ,            ,        ?  .

----------


## .

> .


      .   -  ? 
       .      ,    -    :Frown:

----------


## 88

.

----------


## .

,     ?   ?
         .

----------


## 88

,    ,   :   . 
                 ,   ?

----------


## .

> ,    ,   :   .


       ,   . ,    ?




> 


     ,       ?  :Smilie:

----------


## serdgo

.  ,            15%?        11 ?

----------


## .

*serdgo*,     ?

----------


## serdgo

> *serdgo*,     ?


     , ..   ,   2011   ?

----------

*serdgo*,      1 


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=436183
  2011   :yes:

----------


## .

*serdgo*,   -    1  2012 .       2011

----------


## estampie

,     -            (  )  ? -         .

*.*,      ""          .          ,    . ..        " ".      .

----------


## serdgo

> *serdgo*,   -    1  2012 .       2011


 ,     ,     ...  ,  .           .     ,  ,       .

----------


## .

*estampie*,        .

----------


## .

> .


  ?        10  ?  ,    , ?
     ,    .          :Frown:

----------


## estampie

*.*,  .

----------


## Zveruga

> *estampie*,        .


      .   " "         .               ,       .         ,  1      1 .

----------

, ,   6%         ,  ,  ,    -          ??                  ??         ?

----------


## Andyko

> 





> ??

----------

?

----------


## .



----------

,           ,         ? :Redface:

----------

> ,           ,         ?


 :Big Grin:  251

----------

> ,         ?


 (. 346.15  )




> 251


 :yes:

----------

!     6%.     25       1  4302,06  ,          ? P.S         25 .

----------

**,

----------

!

----------

!
 ... -        ?

----------

,       01.02.12,    ( 01.01.12 31.01.12)    ,    1.        ?

----------


## .

,  .       -

----------

> ,  .       -


,        ,    ?
    ,           .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

> ,        ,    ?


    -  ,  ?

----------


## Julia Grigorieva

> ** ,


, ,  ,       -  6%, ,   ,    (  ), ,  .-    .     .?

   :   - ,    4      ,   .   ,   ,   ?

 !

----------


## MikleV

> !
>  ... -        ?


 2012   .

----------


## .

> .?


    ,  .   ,   -1





> 4      ,   .   ,   ,   ?


 .   -

----------


## SGUN

20       I     (     ).  -            ? 
      ?

----------

,      1.02.2012,     (  ),        1.?    ,   , ?       ?

----------


## Andyko

**, ;
, ;
    ,

----------


## serdgo

,      ,    ,    ,            ?  15%.

----------


## MikleV

serdgo,        ,           1 .,    .

    :-)

----------


## saigak

> ,


     ...    




> ?


  1 ,     .

----------


## serdgo

> ...    
> 
>   1 ,     .


  ,        ?

----------


## saigak

...

----------


## serdgo

> ...


,        .   .            ?

----------


## Lavanaya

*.*, , .   ..  ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


     ,     .

----------

!   6% ().   ! :Smilie:        6% ? :
   25 .
   40. ( 6%  40 .,        "")

   25 .
   40 . ( 40.-25.=15     15  6% , ..   )       - ?! , ,   :Redface:

----------


## Storn

> 40. ( 6%  40 .,        "")


 :yes:

----------

*Storn*,      :Big Grin:

----------


## serdgo

> 40. ( 6%  40 .,        "")


     .

----------

*serdgo*,     :Smilie:   :Smilie:      6% ,        ? :Redface:

----------


## serdgo

. :Big Grin:

----------

*serdgo*,         :Big Grin:

----------

!   :Smilie:    6% ()    . :     ? :Redface:

----------


## .

> 6% ()    .


     ?    ,   ?

----------


## .

> ,    ,


  ?

----------

*.*,   (. ,  ),          .       ,..    .

----------

*.*,       ,..  ,  26.3  346.26-346.33     17.06.2003 N 299-35  :yes:  ,     ?!    ?   :Frown:      (),    .

----------


## .

,

----------

*.*, ..           ,     ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## .

,         ,    ,          :Wink:

----------

*.*,     :Big Grin:

----------


## serdgo

> ,         ,    ,


    .....    ..... :Frown:

----------

, !    ,      .  1 ,    .
  ,     .    ?  -     ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

;

----------


## .

**,        ?    ?

----------

> **,        ?    ?


,  4   ,     ,    , , , .
  , : "       "? : "   ,    ,             -   "
 ,     ,   ,   .

----------

,      2013    ,   2013  , ..       .
   "   1 ",   -     2012...

----------


## .

> 2013    ,   2013  ,


 ,  
  -       .          .        .    ,

----------

[QUOTE=.;53701968]        .

 ,     "" .     -  .
,  , .    ,           -.

----------


## 1909

:        (),  01   18  2012     .    01  29  2012        ().  01  2012          ().             : , , .       (01-29 ),           .  ,                ,          .      . , ,   ?

----------


## 1909

:  ( )       .    01  18     .  01  29         .  01     -    . 
           (,   ).              , ..    .  
1. , ,          ?
2.                    - ?

----------


## .

? 




> ,                ,          .


       ,         .   ,       .            ,     .    ,   .   ?  ?     
      ,      .

----------


## 1909

> ? 
> 
>        ,         .   ,       .            ,     .    ,   .   ?  ?     
>       ,      .


 -  . 
,         .      :            ?

 :     ( ),      ,          (),          , , ...?   ?

----------


## .

> :


,   
    .      .      . 
,    ,         ( )  .

----------


## 1909

> ,   
>     .      .      . 
> ,    ,         ( )  .


.
      1      ,         ?

----------


## Ingman

??
   ??

----------


## saigak

> ,         ?


,   .  ,

----------


## saigak

> ??


    ,      ....   https://service.nalog.ru/

----------


## alex-msk

,  (.8 .1 .58 212-),   2012    -   ?

----------


## LittleGirl

,   ( )     6%  1  2012 ,      ?    .

----------


## Storn



----------


## LittleGirl

> 


   ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Linuxoid

> ....   .


   ,  . Ÿ    31\12\2012.

----------


## LittleGirl

> ,

----------


## zzz

2  2012  ,       1   !  :Frown:

----------


## Storn

http://forum.klerk.ru/calendar.php

----------

?           ?    10 ,         3 ...    ...   ...  ?

----------


## Storn

> ?


  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?           ?    10 ,         3 ...    ...   ...  ?


14

----------

! , -!      6%.     (60.24)       .   .     ?     6%   (  /)?      ,    ?  50% ?

----------


## Andyko

-  -;
    ;
    100% ,

----------


## Carina

!  ,  ,      .     . 17  2012.    . ,   ?   .  ,  ,    - .          , ,    ?      ,       ?     ? ,     ?   ,       .   !
      ?   ,  ?     ? ,   ,     .  !

----------


## Storn

> 100% ,


 6% :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

, ,   :Smilie:

----------

2001  -    .

----------

> 2001  -    .


..   2011 )))

----------

**,  ?  - http://www.klerk.ru/blank/116538/

----------


## -Anastasia-

, .    4  2012 ,   (http://www.klerk.ru/calc/epcalculator/),       12762.78 .    6%,       ,      100%    .    :

1)     ,      3 ?       3  4 ,   2-  ?        (  ,   ,   ,    )? 1276278    1  ()?      (   ,   )?

 :
  	04.04.2012
  	31.12.2012
  	1975

 :
 	10669.85 .
 .  	8207.58 .
 ..   	2462.27 .
	2092.93 .
 . 	2092.93 .
	12762.78 .



2)          25000 ,  6%    1500 .          ,   6%          , ,          ,    (  6%, ,        )?      ?

 ,     -

----------


## .

> ,      3 ?


      . , .     ,    .              



> ,


 .        2   ,   1500

----------


## -Anastasia-

> . , .     ,    .


 !!!    ,          .      3 ,     ,   , ,   2-   25 ,     1/3    ?

----------


## .

.  ,  ,     .       
 
 1/3 ?     4   31 . 3  +   .   1/3?      ?

----------


## -Anastasia-

> 1/3?      ?


  ,   , ,       :Smilie: )))     ,       , , ,    100%  ,   ,       .      ,   ,   (    ++)     2- .      ,     ,      ,        3   ,  .   !

----------

.       (),                    .      .           2- -                .

----------


## .

> 2-


 ,     .     .
      ,

----------


## Zveruga

.        4 . 2011 .   1 . 2012 .   .  18210501010011000110,  18210501011011000110.        ,       2011 .        . ,   ?    4 . 2011 .   1386 . ,     ,      ?    ?

----------


## varip

+: "   . 1 . 3  . 4 . 4 . 45        ,                .      ,         ,           (. 7 . 45  ).
      ,        ,      .
        ,                .             . 7 . 45  .      ,   ,       ,       ,    .
    29.03.2012 N 03-02-08/31
  ,                 ."
      .

----------


## Zveruga

> +: "   . 1 . 3  . 4 . 4 . 45        ,                .      ,         ,           (. 7 . 45  ).
>       ,        ,      .
>         ,                .             . 7 . 45  .      ,   ,       ,       ,    .
>     29.03.2012 N 03-02-08/31
>   ,                 ."
>       .


                 ?           2012 .      ,    2012  ,      .         2011 .

----------


## .

2012   .     2011 .

----------


## varip

,    2011,  2012    .           4 2011.      ?    ?       .     ,   ,        /.

----------


## .



----------


## Zveruga

.    -.   ,    2011       .          4 . 2011 .      ,       ,   .       ?!

----------


## .

*Zveruga*,     .  -    .     ,    .   ,       :Wink:  
       ,      2011

----------


## Zveruga

2011    1 . 2012 .    ?  ,    ,  .     ,      .    -   ,      .  ,    ,  ,     ,    .

         50 . .

----------


## .

.   .

----------


## Zveruga

> .   .


    :



> 9  N 56-58303/2005                 .
> 
>  ,         ,        ,      .   ,            ( ),         .


      ?       .         .        ,     ,             .
      .   2005 .        .             ?

----------


## Zveruga

,        .

----------


## .

-  -    :Smilie:  
      ,     ,     
,        .          :Smilie:

----------


## Zveruga

2011          2010 ,            2010   2011 ,        2011   2012 .    1 . 2012 .,       6  .   6          .   ,  4-  6        , . .      -. ,    ,           .     ,      100  250      . *   ,     4-    ,           (1), ,               ?*

----------


## .

,      ,   .

----------


## Zveruga

,   ,  ,   , ,       . :Embarrassment:         ,   -  .              ,     ( )  .    .     ,  -   ,    -  . ,   ""     ? :Smilie:

----------


## pikovaia_dama

,    ,        3   030        , ,  . ?

----------


## pikovaia_dama

!  !     :Bad:

----------


## .

*pikovaia_dama*,   ,    5    ?  :Frown:  




> 3   030        , ,  .

----------


## pikovaia_dama

:Smilie:        ))) )))

----------


## pikovaia_dama

,           :       (  )  ....  2400,       (  )  ....  1440,   ,   ,      30?

----------


## saigak

> 30?


  .        .

----------

,  , ,     ,      ?
)))

----------


## Storn



----------


## vasjfedj007

!   , 2  ,    ,   . ..       .   ,  ,    . , ,      ?  ,           .  ,    ?   ?   ?

----------


## Storn

> ,           .


   ....
     ,        ,    31.12.2012....
     ....

----------

> ...    ,   . ..        ...  ,    ?   ?   ?


        ,      .    ,                ,        .     ,       .   ,   ,    ,   ?

----------


## vasjfedj007

> ,      .    ,                ,        .     ,       .   ,   ,    ,   ?


  .

  =   =  (    =  \)

----------


## vasjfedj007

> !   , 2  ,    ,   . ..       .   ,  ,    . , ,      ?  ,           .  ,    ?   ?   ?


 2.05.2012,  .          ? 3-  ?  ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## vasjfedj007

>

----------


## saigak

> ..       .


 ,   . :Smilie: 
       ...    3-     .

----------

